

Handwriting Offers Clues to Early Parkinson’s Detection - line-zero
http://www.reuters.com/video/2014/02/24/reuters-tv-handwriting-offers-clues-to-early-parkin?videoId=282671670&videoChannel=118065

======
hoggle
I wonder if they could offer a less accurate version of this test over the
internet (touch displays, graphic tablets).

